# Prayers for Holly today



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Prayers today for Holly and Kathleen please. They visit the vet at 2 pm. They live in Illinois. IF prayers are not your thing, then just some good wishes and thoughts will do. Sending a big :grouphug:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope they can get some good news. Praying for them.


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and positive energy their way!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sending prayers for Holly, Jack and Kathleen today. I will be waiting to hear and hoping for the best.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

praying for them


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Add me to the list of people praying for them all. 

This has been on my mind since reading the initial post and I appreciate you starting this thread so we can all collectively pray.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Praying, too! Thanks for the reminder, Flynn. I never know what day it is anymore!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My prayers and good thoughts are with them today.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thinking about your family and praying for Holly.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Been praying for them since I heard. Waiting for news and sending hugs.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thinking of you. Hugs


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My thoughts are with Holly and her family today. Hoping for good news.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Praying, too! Thanks for the reminder, Flynn. I never know what day it is anymore!


yeah Kathie we need prayers too. Definitely hoping for some good news.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hoping for good news and think of Holly.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hoping things go well for Holly.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Can't wait to hear about Holly. Should know something soon.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

*Not good news*

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for praying for us and for Holly. I only cried once at the vets. Holly does not have PRA - hers came on too rapidly. She was diagnosed today with SARD, Sudden Acquired Retinal Degeneration. She is blind, as suspected. But she may also have Cushing's. We will get those results tomorrow from a blood test. If she does not have Cushings, we are to start her on Prednisone. But for the life of me I don't know why. Will ask when they call me tomorrow. If she does have Cushing's with it, it's worse. 
She is resting after her ordeal and nice dinner 3 hours late as we just got home. 
Thank you all. Please continue to pray. I'll let you know the blood test results tomorrow.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Holly.:hug:


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

So Sorry to hear about Holly. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Again I don't have the words to express my sorrow for your little one.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh I feel like crying too. I am very sadden by this news. They may think it is auto immune and the prednisone is to keep the body from doing any more damage. I always write down my questions at home because I am so on edge at the Vets I will forget. Hugs


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

We will continue to pray for Holly and pray for you. And also for the vet that is caring for her, that he/she is able to help her as much as possible, and for wisdom to know what to do next no matter what. I truly believe God loves our pets- after all, He has given them to us for our enjoyment and pleasure. So we will pray...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Kathleen. We'll keep hoping that she doesn't have Cishings too.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathleen, you have our prayers and support, lots of Holly Hugs and Kisses. Keep us informed.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to hear this. Let's hope she doesn't have Cushings too.
We will be waiting to hear from you when you know more, Kathleen.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathleen, I was so hoping for some good news in this. My heart aches for you and for her as you make your way through this morass. Prayers continue your way.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sending hugs and postive thoughts you way.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

*I just saw this and thought of my Holly*

I cannot see you Mommy, when you cuddle me so near.
And yet I know you love me, it's in the words I hear.
I cannot see you Daddy, when you hold me by your side
But still I know you love me when you tell me so with pride.
I cannot see to run and play out in the sun so bright
For here inside my tiny head it's always dark as night.
I cannot see the treats you give when I am extra good
But I can wag my tail in Thanks just like a good dog should.
"She cannot see. The dogs no good" is what some folks might say
"She can't be trained, she'll never learn She must be put away."
But not you, Mom and Daddy You know that it's alright
Because I love you just as much as any dog with sight.
You took me in, you gave me love and we will never part
Because I'm blind with just my eyes, I see you in my heart.

Sherrill Wardrip (Blind Dogs List member) © 2000


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tears in my eyes...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kathleen,
I'm so sorry to hear about Holly, our prayers are certainly with you and her :kiss:

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

irishnproud2b said:


> I cannot see you Mommy, when you cuddle me so near.
> And yet I know you love me, it's in the words I hear.
> I cannot see you Daddy, when you hold me by your side
> But still I know you love me when you tell me so with pride.
> ...


Oh how wonderful I cry reading it, mostly in gratitude that Holly has someone as kind as you to look after her but also knowing the adjustments will be difficult, but worthwhile and ultimately rewarding. ((((((((Holly and Kathleen)))))))))


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is such a nice Poem. Holly is lucky to have a wonderful home. I'm glad she can still smell the roses, taste her food and feel your love:hug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very lovely and true.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kathleen,
Such a beautiful poem !
Holly is so lucky to have you and Jack to love and care for her.

I hope you saw Robbie's post of the video of her blind dog Boo Boo. I couldn't tell which dog was blind in the first video, really! Boo Boo functions so well and is having a happy life. Hopefully, Holly will adjust in time and enjoy life like Boo Boo does.
And how is princess Holly doing today?


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Holly is not doing much of anything. I am trying to engage her, but between the loss of sight and her tremendous weight gain (she weighed 14 pounds last summer - she now weighs almost 20 and she is miserable) she only really moves when she needs to or when I make her. 
I did not see the video. Where is it?


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I found and watched the video. Maybe when Holly "adapts" she will be more active again. Wonderful video!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathleen, I am continuing to pray for Holly (and for you..). Thank you for sharing the poem. It's beautiful.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

irishnproud2b said:


> I cannot see you Mommy, when you cuddle me so near.
> And yet I know you love me, it's in the words I hear.
> I cannot see you Daddy, when you hold me by your side
> But still I know you love me when you tell me so with pride.
> ...


Oh should not have read that while at work. I am so sorry for your little one, but will keep hoping for a ray of light in all the news you are getting. My thoughts are with you. Linda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sad to hear the results. My heart goes out to your family & Holly.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

So sorry. My last dog, a bichon, was blind and had cushings. If there is anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Kathleen:

The poem is perfect and, indeed, it caused my eyes to leak. I, too, enjoyed Boo Boo's videos. He is a remarkable dog. 

Although my two Lhasas both became blind, they lost their sight more gradually when they were older and it was caused by different mechanisms than Holly's loss of sight.

Besides bumping into things, one of the first clues that there was something wrong with their eyes is how they "mapped" the house. Storm, especially, would walk through the house, from room to room, along walls, by the couch, across the carpet, then the tile near the front door onto the vinyl flooring in the kitchen, etc. 

I learned that I needed to keep objects in the same places and not to put new things in his way. If I moved anything, he could et lost for a bit. Our small front yard was easy because there is decorative metal fencing around the perimeter of the lawn area so he could walk all the way around in an oval or cut across the lawn until he reached the fencing.

It is never easy when one of furbabies is ill, especially when the illness is life-changing like this. We will keep Holly and the rest of your family in our thoughts.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> So sorry. My last dog, a bichon, was blind and had cushings. If there is anything I can do, let me know.


:whoo: Sharon. No experience here with blind dogs but this site was recommended by someone in IAABC http://pawstoadopt.com/blindanddeafdogs/gettingstarted.html
Their nose becomes even more valuable and another person said to try nose type games.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Starr, that makes sense.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

more prayers!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kathleen, I'm so sorry to hear about the diagnosis. I'm praying the blood work will come back normal. :kiss: to you and Holly!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lots fo prayers and good wishes headed your way Kathleen and Holly!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Holly and I had another rough day, but I know it will get better. She isn't accepting this sudden loss very well, and she so badly wants to wash it away with the top of her licked paw. I am trying to distract her when I see that. I took her on a walk with Duffy too, this morning. She got to "pee on the world" and that's one thing that gives her joy. I was gone all afternoon, so I asked DH to give them another short walk. He said he got to the end of our lawn and she wanted to go back to the house. He thinks she was looking for me. 
The specialist did not call Friday regarding the Cushing's, so I called there. I was told he would call Monday, which is tomorrow. I want to know, but I don't want to know. I read an extensive internet piece on Cushing's. She does not meet the age, but definitely has many of the symptoms. Thank you for your prayers and thoughts. I will let you know when I know.
Also, thanks to you all for the encouragement, videos, suggestions and support.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathleen, I hope the blood work comes back neg. for Cushings. Yea for you and DH for getting Holly out. I love the peeing on the world.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

*Your prayers worked!*

I got the call about 1/2 hr ago. Holly does not have Cushing's. PTL!! We have to start her on Prednisone now. I remembered to ask why but was so thrilled that she does not have Cushing's that I can't remember. Anyone know why Prednisone for SARD? I seem to recall her saying "...if her body is causing..." and that's all I remember. It's a huge place in the Chicago suburbs full of specialists, so I haven't called back. I'll try to look it up first. 
Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. I am so thankful for all of you.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

irishnproud2b said:


> Thank you everyone. Holly and I had another rough day, but I know it will get better. She isn't accepting this sudden loss very well, and she so badly wants to wash it away with the top of her licked paw. I am trying to distract her when I see that. I took her on a walk with Duffy too, this morning. She got to "pee on the world" and that's one thing that gives her joy. I was gone all afternoon, so I asked DH to give them another short walk. He said he got to the end of our lawn and she wanted to go back to the house. He thinks she was looking for me.
> The specialist did not call Friday regarding the Cushing's, so I called there. I was told he would call Monday, which is tomorrow. I want to know, but I don't want to know. I read an extensive internet piece on Cushing's. She does not meet the age, but definitely has many of the symptoms. Thank you for your prayers and thoughts. I will let you know when I know.
> Also, thanks to you all for the encouragement, videos, suggestions and support.


So happy for some good news Kathleen...keep us posted and many hugs and pats to Holly!!!:hug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy news after the sad. What a relief from extra worry. I had written on one of these treads that the prednisone is most probably for auto immune, SARDS is thought to be this kind of a problem anyway simply put the prednisone keeps the body from attack it's self and causing more damage. The prednisone may even perk Holly up!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie and Zoey want to give Holly a big Havanese kiss. I'm happy the blood work came back normal Thank god she has such a wonderful family.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay for good news! Hugs to you and Holly and I hope the medicine makes her feel better


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the Havi kisses and hugs, and more support for us . Thanks for reminding me what the Prednisone does. Now I remembermwhat she was saying about "her body". Wow! What a roller coaster of emotions we've been on. Anyway, the Opthomologist wants me to call in 2 weeks to let them know how Holly is responding. They said her blindness can't be reversed but the meds might improve her quality of life. I know they said it will increase her drinking and so she will have more of the world to pee on! LOL, she'll be happy about that! Thanks again all!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a wonderful answer to prayer, Kathleen! I hope the prednisone does perk her up!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

That is a relief!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's wonderful News!! :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So glad to hear this, keep us posted on her condition.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Great news!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> :grouphug:


Hey Missy are you having a good day. Hope so. ?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Prednisone*

Kathleen:

Besides increased thirst, Prednisone also can cause increased appetite. Something you will need to be aware of with a small dog.

Let us know how things are going with Holly.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

StarrLhasa said:


> Kathleen:
> 
> Besides increased thirst, Prednisone also can cause increased appetite. Something you will need to be aware of with a small dog.
> 
> Let us know how things are going with Holly.


I know. And the fact that SARD has already packed on 5-6 pounds on her in a matter of 6 months is a real problem. What the Dr said is she will be extremely hungry, but do NOT give her more. So I have been increasing her salt free green beans and decreasing her kibble for quite a long time. I am looking for a vitamin/mineral supplement to ensure she gets the proper nutrition without the calories. We have 5 pounds to get off her. Dr says between the Prednisone and weight loss, she will be able to breathe much easier. If she breathes easier, she may be able to exercise longer. Can anyone recommend a good supplement?


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Our prayers are with you and Molly. So sad that your beautiful baby has to go through this.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

So glad to hear that Holly tested negative for Cushings.....whew!

I give my girls GNC supplements for pets. I get them at PetsMart. Now, whether they are better or worse than Pet Tabs I don't really know, but I figured GNC has good human supplements so I went with their brand for my dogs and my cat who was diagnosed with chronic renal failure and needs omega fatty acids.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You might want to consider a consult. with Sabine. (nutritionist that some of us have used. ) Especially with your sort of case. It's not good to use certain supplements and vitamins indiscriminately. She is very reasonably priced , and works with cases like this all the time. She can customimize a diet program that is healthy and give you an idea of what suppliments would be helpful. This is all done online.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> You might want to consider a consult. with Sabine. (nutritionist that some of us have used. ) Especially with your sort of case. It's not good to use certain supplements and vitamins indiscriminately. She is very reasonably priced , and works with cases like this all the time. She can customimize a diet program that is healthy and give you an idea of what suppliments would be helpful. This is all done online.


I think this would be a great course of action. It is just too confusing to try and sort it out yourself, and she seems reasonably priced for her services...I would love to hear what she has to say, but it is your call...anyway you approach it it will be a challenge, since it is hard to not give in to these little girls and guys.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So glad to read the good news about the Cushings. Sounds like you will have a few challenges facing you - just glad that is not one of them. I wish you and Holly the best.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope you will be able to keep us updated on Holly and your life with her now...it should offer many rewards and I am certain many challenges...but please keep posting. I would love to be a part of it by reading, if you have the time to share..


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Flynn. Thank you all. Last night when we went up to go to bed, Holly stood on the new carpeting at the top of the stairs and just peed! 4 years of telling, very demonstratively, and now she doesn't tell. I bought extra bells when at the Nationals, so I hope to bell train her. But there are no doors or bell upstairs . She may end up in panties if this continues. She peed on the entry mat at PetSmart yesterday after her grooming. I chalked that up to smelling other dogs and the almost 2 hour grooming. The Prednisone is definitely making her drink lots more water and have to go more often. We are keeping that in mind, but still have accidents. She is also, as expected, "seeking places to cool off." She can usually be found in the bathroom, cuddled against the tub. I read the articles sent to me. Thank you all again. It says her "funk" could last 3 to 5 months and that we need to let her have that time. I will let her, but not without stimulation, walks, and distractions as much as possible. She still wipes her eyes and throws close objects...and breaks my heart. But it will get better.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It will get better, please remember each family as is each dog are different. Holly has a great support group you and Hubby. You have fostered dogs sucessfully so you will be excellent at stimulation and not pushing too hard, but still making progress.

As for the prednisone the urinating should level off but at this time of course she will be drinking more for hydration. As for going in different places Boo Boo will do this (it started way before prednisone) in thunderstorms and the other day he did it at bath time, just squatted and peed it is not often a problem, it seems to come with his level of anxiety. We still take Boo Boo if we are going away on a short weekend at a friends house but in the house he is in a bellyband just in case. 

Depression is not offically reconized in dogs but most vets will tell you they believe dogs do get depressed in a sense and this is a hugh change in a pets life. Even dogs that go blind over a period of time will have a hard time the day the lights finally turn off. Some of the things they do is bulk up and find hiding places, interestingly this is what animals do in the wild when hurt and threatened. I think it is great that you are stimulating her a bit and showing her the world is not a scary place and she is safe. Setting Holly up for success is the best gift you can give her. Hugs


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathleen, it sounds like you are doing great with Holly. It's a big learning curve for you and for her and being sad about the situation is perfectly normal. There is nothing wrong with grieving for what she's lost. It's a shame about her peeing on the new carpet. Maybe puppy pants would be a good idea for her until her system adjusts to the Predisone and all the side effects that come with it. 
I remember when our dachshund went blind (but unlike Holly, his was gradual and age related), it took him some time but after awhile he was able navigate the house and even the yard. He wore a walking path around the perimeter fence. We figure he used the fence as his guideposts. 

Hugs to you both.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

*Now in panties!*

I couldn't believe my eyes. She is not only NOT telling anymore when she needs to go out - she got a drink, then walked 6 inches to her right, squatted and peed on the carpet right in front of me! I yelled "no, no!" but she paid no attention. So, after I cleaned the carpet, on went the panties. I do hope this gets better. It's almost like my little one is not getting the message to her brain fast enough to tell or make a decision to go to the door or anything. Could that be it? Anyway, it was kind of like our Havi's do when you put on a snow suit or something - she thought she could no longer move! I had to show her she could walk lol. She's not liking the panties, but what am I to do?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sure she will get use to the panties soon.Do hope things will improve for you and Holly.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

sending hugs and prayers!


----------

